# Bifen XTS Lawn Application



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

We have some annoying insect problems in our yard. Aside from mosquitos we have lice, chiggers, etc.

I got a bottle of Bifen XTS and would like to apply it to the lawn.

Does anyone have any tips? I have a few TeeJet nozzles to choose from: XR, Turbo TeeJet, and AIXR. For insects is this a soil or foliar application?

Any concern with burning the lawn? I want immediate knockdown with a minimum of 2 months residual (until the end of October). What target application rate should I use? Low, high, or somewhere in between?

Edit: @Ware, I value your expertise in nozzles (amongst other things) - do you have experience with this type of application?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Insecticides are soil applied products. I'd go with the AIXR. 2 months of residual is going to be tough. I believe these products are intended to have a 1 month residual. I did notice you bought the XTS which is a higher AI product, so not sure how that will work out.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Mozart said:


> We have some annoying insect problems in our yard. Aside from mosquitos we have lice, chiggers, etc.
> 
> I got a bottle of Bifen XTS and would like to apply it to the lawn.
> 
> ...


Turbo teejet is the one I use for applying that insecticide. Bifen is a contact application and the teejet nozzle I recommend would be good for both contact and systemic.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @N LA Hacker and @CenlaLowell.

I'll probably go with the Turbo TeeJet for the lawn and a cone tip for bushes/shrubs. I might go with AIXR but I want to make sure I get good coverage on both the grass and the soil.

What nozzle do you use to spray your house (foundation, window, porch etc)?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I use the adjustable brass chapin nozzle that came with it.


----------

